

WikiLove: An experiment in appreciation - profitbaron
http://blog.wikimedia.org/2011/06/24/wikilove-an-experiment-in-appreciation/

======
ComputerGuru
It's too bad the wikimedia blog posts are not wiki articles themselves - I was
looking for the edit button to fix some grammar and spelling mistakes :)

------
hermanthegerman
Irrelevant love will be deleted, though.

